# German Charge Controller



## 111540 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi

Could someone whose German is a little better than mine provide a translation for the 3 lights on the charge controller I have for my solar panel ?










Thanks in advance,

Dave


----------



## garye14 (Feb 6, 2006)

From the top

Loading Control

Battery Capacity

Load decrease

used http://babelfish.altavista.com/tr

regards

G.


----------



## 111540 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Gary, but can anyone translate the German into words that indicate what each light is actually telling me.

Thanks in advance.

Swampy


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

My German is not the best but here goes,
Yellow = Battery under load ie in use.
Green = Battery is charged and OK.
Red = Battery Charge is Low, needs charging.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Swampy,

even I, being a native German speaker, have to guess here... 8O

*Ladekontrolle*, literally translated "charge control", _most probably_ means that the system is active and charging the battery.

*Batteriekapazität* means "battery capacity". My guess is that this will light up when battery is full.

*Lastabwurf* is a technical term used by electrical engineers operating a power grid, and stands for what is called in English a "rolling blackout". So cutting off power supply to prevent damage. But what this means here I really don't know.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

